# Server-Online anzeige



## Crowner (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo leute, ich hab da ne Frage 

Also, ich möchte eine Seite machen, wo angezeigt wird, welche meiner Server online sind. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das genau anstellen soll und wollt mal fragen ob mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Am besten wäre, wenn ich die Abfrage auch auf Ports machen könnte (ua. als Anzeige ob mein(e) Gameserver online ist/sind)

Die Seite wäre im Netzwerk, also müsste das ganze Netzwerk-intern überprüft werden.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich 
Über die Suchfunktion habe ich auch noch nichts dergleichen gefunden...

Danke
Crowner

P.S. Mein neuer Server ist über diese Adresse erreichbar: http://crowner.game-server.cc
(das hoffe ich zumindest) bitte schreiben, ob die Page angezeigt wird.


----------



## Fabian (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Ja, sowas ist moeglich, allerdings nicht in reinem HTML. Ich habe mal sowas in PHP geschrieben - zumindest angefangen - ich paste dir hier mal den Code. Evtl. kann ja ein Mod den Thread ins PHP Forum verschieben? 

status.php

```
<?php
$live = "http://www.domain.de/online.gif";
$dead = "http://www.domain.de/offline.gif";

$ipaddress = gethostbyname("$link");

list($addr,$port)= explode (':',"$link");
if (empty($port)){
	$port = 80;
	}
$churl = @fsockopen(server($addr), $port, $errno, $errstr, 20);
             if (!$churl){
                 mail("deine@email.de", "$ipaddress ist DOWN!", "Der Server $ipaddress ist down. Sofort neustarten. Getestet wurde $link.",
                 "From: SERVER@CRASH.DE\r\n"
                ."Reply-To: NO@REPLY.DE\r\n"
                ."X-Priority: 1");
			    header("Location: $dead");
                }
             else {
             	header("Location: $live");  }
function server($addr){
         if(strstr($addr,"/")){$addr = substr($addr, 0, strpos($addr, "/"));}
         return $addr;
}
?>
```

check.php 

```
<META HTTP-EQUIV="refresh" content="300;URL=check.php">
<img src="status.php?link=www.url.de" alt="www.url.de" width="30" height="5">
```

Das heisst, den <meta> Ding in den <head></head> Bereich, damit die Seite alle 300sek. neu geladen wird. Das Bild zeigt eben an, ob die Url nach link= auf Port 80 erreichbar ist oder nicht. (Bilder werden in status.php Definiert)... 

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob dass so gut geht, wie gesagt, habs dann mit nem Python Script gemacht ;-)


----------



## Crowner (3. Juli 2004)

Danke für die rasche Antwort 

Werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.

Und vielleicht kann mir ja jemand noch bei meinem Verbindungsproblem (mit WinXP-PC über Win2000 Server ins Internet verbinden) helfen .

Nochmals Danke 
Crowner


----------



## Crowner (3. Juli 2004)

Funktioniert nicht ganz...
Aber vielleicht mache ich ja auch etwas falsch:

status.php:
	
	
	



```
<?php
$live = "online.gif";
$dead = "offline.gif";

$ipaddress = gethostbyname("$link");

list($addr,$port)= explode (':',"$link");
if (empty($port)){
	$port = 80;
	}
$churl = @fsockopen(server($addr), $port, $errno, $errstr, 20);
             if (!$churl){
                 mail("deine@email.de", "$ipaddress ist DOWN!", "Der Server $ipaddress ist down. Sofort neustarten. Getestet wurde $link.",
                 "From: SERVER@CRASH.DE\r\n"
                ."Reply-To: NO@REPLY.DE\r\n"
                ."X-Priority: 1");
			    header("Location: $dead");
                }
             else {
             	header("Location: $live");  }
function server($addr){
         if(strstr($addr,"/")){$addr = substr($addr, 0, strpos($addr, "/"));}
         return $addr;
}
?>
```

check.php:
	
	
	



```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="refresh" content="300;URL=check.php">
<img src="status.php?link=www.google.de" alt="www.google.de" width="30" height="5">
</head>
<body>
</body>
</html>
```

http://crowner.game-server.cc/check.php
http://crowner.game-server.cc/status.php

Kannst du mir das vielleicht erklären?

Danke
Crowner


----------



## Fabian (3. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht an deinem (Windows) Server? ;-)

http://www.spicken.de/herxe/check/check.php

Quelltext:
http://www.spicken.de/herxe/check/check.phps
http://www.spicken.de/herxe/check/status.phps


----------



## Crowner (3. Juli 2004)

AUTSCH!
Hey du könntest noch recht haben  
Hmm mal schauen muss irgendwie PHP gerade biegen  

Danke


----------



## Fabian (3. Juli 2004)

Installier dir nen Linux Server, da laeuft so Zeugs immer besser ;-)


----------



## Crowner (3. Juli 2004)

Geht nicht, ich brauch den Server zu viel als Game-Server und für viele Games gibts leider keine Dedicated-Linuxserver  Eventuell richte ich mir später mal noch nen zweiten Server ein aber das geht noch n weilchen.

Gruss Crowner


----------



## KristophS (3. Juli 2004)

> Geht nicht, ich brauch den Server zu viel als Game-Server und für viele Games gibts leider keine Dedicated-Linuxserver  Eventuell richte ich mir später mal noch nen zweiten Server ein aber das geht noch n weilchen.



Sogut wie alle Gameserver Anbiete benutzen Linux ,selbst clanserver4u.de die seeehr viele Spiele in der Liste haben und einer der grössten & besten Anbieter sind.
Ich würde hier eher Wert auf die Qualität als auf die Quantität des Services legen.
Aber wenn du dich eh nicht mit Linux auskennst ,würde ich erstmal die Grundlagen etc.. und dann erst einen Gamerserver aufsetzen


----------



## Crowner (4. Juli 2004)

Das ganze ist sowieso nur für mich und vielleicht n paar kollegen 
Gameserver biete ich auch nicht im grossen stil an  ausser kollegen eigendlich niemandem 

Linux reizt mich schon lange, müsste mich wirklich mal intensiver damit auseinandersetzen  aber so schnell ist das nicht ganz so einfach...

Naja, jedenfalls wenn jemand ne lösung mit Javascript oder so kennen würde währe das super  

PHP  irgendwie immernochnicht  

Greez Crowner

P.S. Wenn jemand weiss wo ich ne gute anleitung finde wie ich PHP auf nem Win2000 Server installieren kann wäre das echt super, ich bin nicht gerade der beste in Englisch und es scheint ziemlich kompliziert zu sein


----------

